# CNC vadība / mehānika >  LPT pinouti priekš HAASE AL1290Profi

## qep

Sveiki,
Mums ir AL1290 frēze, kurai komplektā nāca līdzi Win PC-NC light softs. Viņs ņem tikai *.plt programmas ( tikai 2D ). Mēģinam pieslēgt Mach3, bet netiekam gudri kā to pieslēgt pie frēzes, jo nezinam LPT pinoutus ( grāmatiņas nav, un netā arī nevar atrast ). Kādam ir kādas idejas?

----------


## Vikings

Safoķē ķidas un ieliec bildes. Tad jau redzēs tālāk.

----------


## jeecha

Palasot Win PC-NC lietotaaja doku - tur vajadzeetu kautkur buut lodzinjam kuraa sakonfiguree lietotos portus un signaalus. Tur tad arii var paluureet kaadi ir tekoshie uzstaadiijumi un analogjiskus sapachkaat ieksh Mach3.

Veel manuaalii atradaas sekojoshs teksts par paraleelaa porta pinu lietojumu:
Pin 2 direction motor X
Pin 3 clock motor X
Pin 4 direction motor Y
Pin 5 clock motor Y
Pin 6 direction motor Z
Pin 7 clock motor Z
Pin 8 direction motor 4
Pin 9 clock motor 4

Nevaig aizmirst atrast arii ieejas signaalus jo tai iekaartai noteikti ir limit sleedzhi.

Veel droshvien var meegjinaat uzjautaat tiem vaacieshiem kas to verkji razho, kaa tad iisti vinju dzelzi piesleegt Mach3. Tiesa intereses paliidzeet vinjiem vareetu arii nebuut deelj veelmes driizaak iesmeereet savu Win PC-NC Pro versiju.

P.S. Pasham man nav ne shii ne liidziiga dzelzha, ne arii Win PC-NC un visa mana pieredze aprobezhojas ar Mach3+step/dir kontrolieriem uz paraleelaa porta

----------


## qep

wiii man sanāca pieslēgt asis  ::  bet ir grūtības ar darbavārpstu neiet ne ar ar 1. ne ar 16. pinu.

* kā var novērst to gļuku ar to LPT, kad izslēdz kompi, tad spindls sāk griezties...? Kad uz kompja bija bija tikai WinPcNc, tad tā nebija.

----------


## qep

sry par doublepost, bet man kaut kaa neiet ne edit, nedz arii bildeem normaali resize nav :/ attachmenti ar neiet

----------


## Vinchi

Lai bildi pievienotu būtu ieteicams tp pirms tam samazināt līdz 800 * 600 px

----------


## qep



----------

